# Fantasy Christmas greeting



## SeverinR (Dec 21, 2012)

Sitting in my large arm chair by the fire, a snow storm raging outside, the howl of dire wolves in the distant, sipping from a goblet of aged Elven wine, my demon dog on my left, and hellcat on my right,
I bid you all a merry Christmas and a bountiful new year too.
May the drums of war never stray to near, you find profit in all you do, that your imagination and your inkwell never run dry and that plump strangely bearded elf brings you all you want, and all your family find their way to your homestead by Christmas.


----------



## Ireth (Dec 21, 2012)

Merry Christmas to you as well! Though I'll be waiting more earnestly for a certain shiny-nosed reindeer than the plump bearded elf. XD


----------



## Chilari (Dec 21, 2012)

Indeed, Merry Christmas to all. I don't think we're going to get a white Christmas where I am, but there's a flood warning on the river running through my town, due to peak here on Tuesday, so I'm glad we don't live in the lower areas.

I've still got a few bits and bobs to sort out, including decorating the tree tomorrow with Mum and sorting out Mum and Dad's present, but I'm just about ready. Just got to get the photos developed in town, then pop them into the frame I bought and it's all good. Gonna be good to see my sister for the first time since February, she's only this side of the pond for a short while then she's off back to California early next year. Not going to see my brother as he's working Christmas day down south, about three hours drive away. I'll see him after new year though (and I'm sure he'll be using the New Year sales to buy Christmas presents). Fiance's mum, whose house I live in, will also be working Christmas day, also down south, where she is a live-in carer so she's not coming back and so fiance's sister will not come back either, she's spending Christmas with an aunt in London, which is a far shorter journey for her. So not quite the picturebook Christmas, but it's something.


----------



## Zero Angel (Dec 21, 2012)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Reaver (Dec 21, 2012)

*A Very D&D Christmas*








'Twas the night before Christmas
as we crept through the keep,
A dozen armed & armored orcs 
on the floor fast asleep

A pile of dwarven corpses 
lay rotting nearby
It took all of our *CON*
not to let out a cry

The stench was so foul
we all gagged and wheezed
Then things got much worse 
when our *rogue* loudly sneezed

The orcs awoke quite groggy
Stumbling to their feet
And gave us the initiative
Which was pretty f**kin' sweet

I attacked with my *enchanted* *fullblade*
Which my friends thought was funny
Until I picked up the die 
and rolled a *natural 20*!

I couldn't believe it!
A critical hit!
And at *2d10 +3 *
This sword is the shit!

His *AC* was low
so off came his head
And after a pitched battle
our opponents were dead

After searching the keep
We'd discovered much treasure
So much *gp* and rare items
It gave us all great pleasure

I hope that your Christmas
Is much better than this
Full of peace, love and joy
That's my sincerest wish


----------



## Jess A (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## Sparkie (Dec 22, 2012)

*A Very Merry D&D Carol...*

_On the fist day of Christmas
My DM gave to me:

A Halfling in a Pine Tree


On the second day of Christmas
My DM gave to me:

2 Chainmail Gloves

And a Halfling in a Pine Tree


On the third day or Christmas
My DM gave to me:

3 Henchmen

2 Chainmail Gloves

And a Halfling in a Pine Tree


On the fourth day of Christmas
My DM gave to me:

4 Thralling Words

3 Henchmen

2 Chaimail Gloves

And a Halfling in a Pine Tree


On the fifth day of Christmas
My DM gave to me:

5 Runic Rings

4 Thralling Words

3 Henchmen

2 Chaimail Gloves

And a Halfling in a Pine Tree


On the sixth day of Christmas
My DM gave to me:

6 Orcs A-Slaying

5 Runic Rings

4 Thralling Words

3 Henchmen

2 Chaimail Gloves

And a Halfling in a Pine Tree


On the seventh day of Christmas
My DM gave to me:

7 Troves A-Brimming

6 Orcs A-Slaying

5 Runic Rings

4 Thralling Words

3 Henchmen

2 Chaimail Gloves

And a Halfling in a Pine Tree


On the eighth day of Christmas
My DM gave to me:

8 Spiders Creeping

7 Troves A-Brimming

6 Orcs A-Slaying

5 Runic Rings

4 Thralling Words

3 Henchmen

2 Chaimail Gloves

And a Halfling in a Pine Tree


On the ninth day of Christmas
My DM gave to me:

9 Liches Casting

8 Spiders Creeping

7 Troves A-Brimming

6 Orcs A-Slaying

5 Runic Rings

4 Thralling Words

3 Henchmen

2 Chaimail Gloves

And a Halfling in a Pine Tree



On the tenth day of Christmas
My DM gave to me:

10 Dragons Flying

9 Liches Casting

8 Spiders Creeping

7 Troves A-Brimming

6 Orcs A-Slaying

5 Runic Rings

4 Thralling Words

3 Henchmen

2 Chaimail Gloves

And a Halfling in a Pine Tree


On the eleventh day of Christmas
My DM gave to me:

11 Harpies Harping

10 Dragons Flying

9 Liches Casting

8 Spiders Creeping

7 Troves A-Brimming

6 Orcs A-Slaying

5 Runic Rings

4 Thralling Words

3 Henchmen

2 Chaimail Gloves

And a Halfling in a Pine Tree


On the twelfth day of Christmas
My DM gave to me:

12 Bards A-Strumming

11 Harpies Harping

10 Dragons Flying

9 Liches Casting

8 Spiders Creeping

7 Troves A-Brimming

6 Orcs A-Slaying

5 Runic Rings

4 Thralling Words

3 Henchmen

2 Chaimail Gloves

And a Halfling in a Pine Tree_



I owe a debt of gratitude to a fellow MS member for this post, who shall remain nameless at his request.  It was his idea, and we collaborated on the lyrics.

Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## Sheilawisz (Dec 24, 2012)

Mythic Scribes is my Home in the Internet, I appreciate everyone that is part of this great community and today I want to wish a very happy, sweet and memorable Christmas to all of you, my fellow Mythic Scribes friends!!

Merry Christmas, everyone =)

I wish that all of you will celebrate with your family and friends.


----------

